# Couple of monsters brought in while at the dock in Hawaii



## j_seph (Mar 3, 2010)

500lb










435lb


----------



## oldenred (Mar 3, 2010)

sweet!


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Mar 5, 2010)

Good thing you didn't start a fight with this guy - holy crap do you realize who he is?  Did you notice him using sign language?


----------



## stev (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice swords .


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 5, 2010)

nice catch but I cant believe they killed it, they need to practice catch and release on all bill fish


----------



## d-a (Mar 5, 2010)

stev said:


> Nice swords .



There black marlins

d-a


----------



## d-a (Mar 5, 2010)

bilgerat said:


> nice catch but I cant believe they killed it, they need to practice catch and release on all bill fish



Highly encouraged, but not mandatory. Could have been brought in dead or a tournament. Either way i just hope it didnt get wasted

d-a


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice fish!!


----------



## acurasquirrel (Mar 5, 2010)

All billfish are kept in Hawaii, its just the way of life.  Most are either sold at auction or kept as food.  None of them go to waste.  They are actually blue marlin not black marlin.  I'm not saying its right, but I am saying the fish don't go to waste.  Why is it ok to keep a legal grouper but not a legal billfish?  Grouper reach sexual maturity later then marlin for most species so stock replenishment takes even longer, but for some reason it's ok to keep grouper.  Like I said I don't necessarily agree with the practice, but I don't see it as being any different than a lot of what happens on the east coast.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Mar 5, 2010)

acurasquirrel said:


> All billfish are kept in Hawaii, its just the way of life.  Most are either sold at auction or kept as food.  None of them go to waste.  They are actually blue marlin not black marlin.  I'm not saying its right, but I am saying the fish don't go to waste.  Why is it ok to keep a legal grouper but not a legal billfish?  Grouper reach sexual maturity later then marlin for most species so stock replenishment takes even longer, but for some reason it's ok to keep grouper.  Like I said I don't necessarily agree with the practice, but I don't see it as being any different than a lot of what happens on the east coast.



Good point.....


----------



## acurasquirrel (Mar 5, 2010)

On the east coast we have a tendency to bash people for keeping fish we look at as catch and release only (Bonefish, Tarpon, billfish etc) while we have no problem keeping fish we view as good eating.  Its hard for me to judge when people are legally keeping fish.  In my opinion if a fish is caught and kept legally and is going to be eaten, which all marlin caught here are, then I have no problem with it.


----------



## stev (Mar 5, 2010)

d-a said:


> There black marlins
> 
> d-a


I was referin to the bill as a sword .I have a couple myself .Not sword fish .


----------



## PaulD (Mar 5, 2010)

That's Matt Hamill. Didn't know he was a fsherman. Cool.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 5, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Good thing you didn't start a fight with this guy - holy crap do you realize who he is? Did you notice him using sign language?


 http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=503733&highlight=
Yea I knew


----------



## j_seph (Mar 5, 2010)

They were blue Marlin. Myself I would love to catch and tag one. However it did cross my mind "man what some steaks on that sucker"


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Mar 5, 2010)

Okay then.   I won't bring it up next time you decide to post these pics.


----------



## stev (Mar 5, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> Good point.....


My butcher here sells blue marlin & striped marlin from hawaii .i buy it all the time here


----------



## d-a (Mar 6, 2010)

stev said:


> I was referin to the bill as a sword .I have a couple myself .Not sword fish .




Ah got ya.

d-a


----------



## Hut2 (Mar 6, 2010)

jseph ,you shoulda got in the picture! Good pics.....


----------



## madsnooker89 (Mar 8, 2010)

every sail fish i catch i keep and smoke


----------



## j_seph (Mar 8, 2010)

madsnooker89 said:


> every sail fish i catch i keep and smoke


 These were blue marlin, not sailfish


----------

